# Micaela Schäfer - "Get the F*ck out of my House" Staffel 2 (Promos) (2019) 3x HQ



## Mike150486 (18 Okt. 2019)

​


----------



## Suicide King (19 Okt. 2019)

Schönes Klebeband das sie da hat.


----------



## Crippler (19 Okt. 2019)

Wenn die so vor der Tür steht würd ich eher sagen: ''Get a F*ck in my house!''


----------



## comatron (20 Okt. 2019)

Suicide King schrieb:


> Schönes Klebeband das sie da hat.



Das ist das neue Absperrband für öffentliche Gefahrenstellen.


----------

